

Ask HN: How to navigate the job market (in and outside of tech) - rserna

Hey guys, I mostly lurk around here but I was just curious to ask a very general question which I am wrestling with right now. I am currently an investment banking analyst but graduated with an electrical engineering degree from a great university that has a non-target business program. I have my banking job, which though stressful at times, is actually giving me a chance to learn a lot, but I am now at a crossroads over whether I want to continue in finance or look for other jobs, whether it be tech or anything else.<p>Just looking for some advice to where to even start looking at other options besides the traditional banking route. Not being at school and not having career fairs to go to is starting to make the recruiting process a lot more daunting. So if you have any experiences you could share about finding a job and learning what else is out there besides the industry I am currently working in.<p>Thanks everyone.
======
jcr
I'm not clear on what you're after exactly but on the first of every month
there is an automated "Who is Hiring" submission here on HN from the
"whoishiring" user where a lot employers post engineering related jobs. This
account also posts the Freelancing and "Who wants to be hired" submissions.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

There have been a few creative uses of the data in from monthly "Who is
Hiring" submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9890180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9890180)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9838955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9838955)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8079958](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8079958)

------
JSeymourATL
> looking for some advice to where to even start looking at other options...

Assuming you're interested in the tech & start-up space; begin attending meet-
ups, conferences, and workshops. You will get more out of live 1:1
conversations with people working in the field than any bogus 'career fair'.
Incidentally, this is how you strategically build a new network and uncover
hidden job opportunities.

For a deeper exploration on making a career change, recommend Dan Miller's 48
Days book, good food for thought>
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/74022.48_Days_to_the_Work...](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/74022.48_Days_to_the_Work_You_Love)

------
MalcolmDiggs
I've had the most luck with AngelList (angel.co/jobs). You create a profile,
say what you're looking for, and startups reach out to you to chat. Pretty
low-stress way to wade into the waters and see what's out there.

------
gansett
If you're considering changing companies, check out
[http://www.glassdoor.com/](http://www.glassdoor.com/) which provides
compensation estimates for roles within companies as well as employee reviews.

I've found their reviews and compensation estimates to be reasonably accurate.
I follow a few companies there, and get updates when folks post new reviews.
Just for fun, try following your own company to see what others think.

